# Problem mit eclipse formatter, javadoc und generics.



## -frank (18. Aug 2007)

mir ist gerade ein (IMO recht seltsamer) fehler aufgefallen und ich wollte mal fragen, ob der fehler auch bei euch auftritt bzw. vielleicht garkein fehler ist:

wenn ich den eclipse formatter meinen code formatieren lasse (egal ob mit eclipse/sun conventions - settings oder eigenen), dann wird mir bei mir


```
* @param <T> abc.
* @param <U> abc.
```

zu


```
* @param <T>
*        abc.
* @param
*        <U>
*        abc.
```

das genaue resultat hängt natürlich von den settings ab, aber ich habe immer das problem, dass nach dem zweiten @param eine neue zeile kommt. dies führt dann auch dazu, dass der javadoc-kommentar nicht erkannt wird (ich bekomme ne warnung, dass der param-Tag für <U> fehlt).

mir ist dies zum ersten fall aufgefallen. ich verwende Eclipse v3.3 vom 25.06.07 + aktuellsten patches.


----------



## Wildcard (18. Aug 2007)

Mal den Formatter eingestellt?


----------



## -frank (18. Aug 2007)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mal den Formatter eingestellt?



habe zb "new line after @param tags" ein/ausgeschaltet. in beiden fällen dasselbe (also nicht ganz dasselbe, natürlich wirken sich die unterschiedlichen settings aus, aber das problem, dass der comment zum zweiten generischen parameter eine zeile nach unten geschoben wird, der bleibt immer.)


----------



## -frank (18. Aug 2007)

okay, mein fehler: es geht NICHT um den zweiten comment, sondern entscheidend ist der Name des Buchstabens!

folgends formatiert mir eclipse 3.3 mit formatter einstellungen "java-conventions [built-in]":


```
/**
 * @param <A>
 * @param [B]
 * @param <C>
 * @param <D>
 * @param <E>
 * @param <F>
 * @param <G>
 * @param <H>
 * @param [I]
 * @param <K>
 * @param <L>
 * @param <M>
 * @param <N>
 * @param <O>
 * @param
 *                


 * @param
 *                <Q>
 * @param <R>
 * @param <S>
 * @param <T>
 * @param <U>
 * @param <V>
 * @param <W>
 * @param <X>
 * @param <Y>
 * @param <Z>
 */
public class MyClass<A, B, C, D, E, F, G, H, I, K, L, M, N, O, P, Q, R, S, T, U, V, W, X, Y, Z> {
}
```

nicht, dass ich P und Q unbedingt verwenden muss, aber wa sist so besonderes dran? ist das ein bug? oder haben diese zwei buchstaben besondere bedeutung und man soll sie nicht verwenden oder sowas?


----------



## -frank (18. Aug 2007)

achsooooo! 

 und <q> werden als html-tags interpretiert...

https://bugs.eclipse.org/bugs/show_bug.cgi?id=121728

also an HTML tags hatte ich jetzt nicht gedacht...


----------

